

Period Pain (it's about time intervals for lots of nodes) - davidw
http://www.stdlib.net/~colmmacc/2009/09/14/period-pain/

======
Diederich
I think a clever DNS server could help with this kind of problem. Quite
efficiently, I believe.

~~~
btilly
I don't think so. The load problem he discussed was because lots and lots of
Ubuntu machines choose to poll for updates at a particular time of day. This
put pressure on all mirrors at once. Redistributing load from between mirrors
wouldn't help with that.

